# ASUS Silent Knight 2 vs AL



## sApp (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf diese beiden hier 

ASUS Silent Knight AL (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS Silent Knight 2 (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist der Silent Knight AL ein Vorgänger vom II? Gibt es da einen größeren Leistungsunterschied? Kann man die Silent Knight Reihe und vor allem den AL empfehlen?

Denn ich würde den AL bevorzugen, da Silber besser in mein Gehäuse passt.

(PC wird nicht übertaktet)


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juli 2008)

da würde ich an deiner stelle eher den nehmen
Scythe Mugen (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) (SCINF-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

1tens besser 2tens nicht viel teurer 3tens leiser da 120mm lüfter


----------



## Fransen (26. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> da würde ich an deiner stelle eher den nehmen
> Scythe Mugen (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2) (SCINF-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ja ich würde den auch nehmen
Wie Soldat0815 schon sagt ist er leiser und das P/L stimmt.

Außerdem ist die Kühlleistung ein ganzes Stück besser.

Der 120er Lüfter ist auch austauschbar, sodass er schnell gewechselt werden kann


----------



## sApp (26. Juli 2008)

Danke ich hab noch mal die Werte verglichen und muss sagen der Mugen ist deutlich besser...

Gefällt mir zwar vom Aussehen her nicht so gut, aber was solls 

Das einzige was ich noch nicht kapier ist, warum in den Tests immer Werte stehen mit 7V und 12V, kann man das einstellen oder was bedeuetet das? Kenn mich mit Lüftern nicht so wirklich aus


----------



## Klutten (26. Juli 2008)

Sicher gibt es bessere Kühler in der Preisregion um 30 Euro, aber wenn du unbedingt den ASUS-Kühler kaufen möchtest, warum nicht.

Die beiden von dir genannten Modelle unterscheiden sich wohl nur im Material und somit in der Kühlleistung. Der Rest sollte gleich sein. Obwohl du uns noch nicht gesagt hast, welche CPU du damit kühlen möchtest, bekommst du bei einem unübertakteten System bestimmt keine Probleme. Im angehängten Test wird ein Pentium D verwendet, der viel Abwärme produziert und hier schlägt sich der ASUS-Kühler nicht schlecht. Richte dich aber auf einen nicht allzu leisen Kühler ein. Kühler, die einen 120er Lüfter montiert haben, gehen meist viel leiser zu Werke.

Vorteil Kupfer -> bessere Wärmeleitung
Vorteil Aluminium -> leichter

Hier findest du einen Test
Asus Silent Knight


----------



## Fransen (26. Juli 2008)

Die Voltzahl gehört zu dem Lüfter, der auf den Mugen geschnallt ist

Man kann sie durch eine Lüftersteuerung etc. regeln.



Bei 12V hat ein Scythe S-Flex SFF21D z.b:

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Lüftername /                             U/min                  / Lautstärke: Vorn / Hinten
*[/FONT]Scythe S-Flex SFF21D                     870                                  +1,8dB                       +2,3dB



Bei 5V Lüfterspannung:

Scythe S-Flex SFF21E     430                               +0,1dB                  +0,1dB



Du kannst durch die Spannung die Drezahl senken und heben und somit deinen Lüfter auf "Silent" oder "Overclocking" Betrieb schalten.


----------



## sApp (26. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!

Der Lüfter soll auf einen Q9450 kommen.


----------

